# Coffe bikes



## benetonas (Mar 4, 2015)

If you are want unique bussines you can order coffe bike, carts, cars, vans or big trailers. We are creating new design for all our production. By the way we are selling and renting it - Trikeidea


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

A bike made from coffee, like a cup made from a biscuit???


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Like the look of this very much!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please ensure that you read the advertising guidelines


----------

